# Limbsaver DeadZone T-shirt Art Contest!!!!!



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello everyone,

With the success of the previous art contest we have decided to put together two T-shirt contests. This thread is for our Deadzone09 contest.

See the file attachemnt for the beginning graphics to get creative. We are looking for T-Shirt designs that are Front, Back, Front/Back or anything else you can think of. Multiple Entries Accepted.

The winning art design has the opportunity to possibly be used on our new shirts for 2009. 

Compensation for the winner is a Deadzone 09 with revolutionary technology and state of the art design. It will be fully loaded and ready to go with as much of our products and accessories as we deam necessary for a total value of over $1200. 

Contest ends Halloween 08. Post all submissions in this thread.

Good luck
-Chris



A signed release of artwork to Steven Sims Inc will be made before reciept of winners product. Credit for artwork design will be made at Steven Sims Inc discretion.


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet! Count me in. Do the designs need to be high res printable images?


----------



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

For the contest winner that is eligable for t-shirt use the artwork will need to be provided in high -res but can be posted any way you want.



-Chris


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

No submissions until now?

Am i allowed to design the whole tshirt-colors or only the logo?


----------



## Aya (May 26, 2008)

My submission for the front of the T-Shirt (or the back, depending on which way round you wear it).

I hope you like it.


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice entry. Vector?


----------



## Aya (May 26, 2008)

No, not really.
I used a simple eraser to create that washed-out effect on the hunter in the background.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

So here we go. I just made two different versions. I also made on front view and one back view. I hope you like it.



Entry one for Montalaar

Design one, front









Design one, back











Entry two for Montalaar

Design two, front









Design two, back


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Front




Back




Original resolution: A3, 3508 x 3955, 300 dpi
Everything but the small sparkles are vectorgrafics


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*ttt*



Honeymonster said:


> Front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I vote for this one!!


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honeymonster

ABSOLUTLY RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND THE WINNER IS... :first:


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks 

I will post some more the other days


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Great I am at work and the page loads with errors. Can't wait to see the designs


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

HATEoftheNORTH said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honeymonster
> 
> ABSOLUTLY RESPEKT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AND THE WINNER IS... :first:


Today morning you voted for mine and now for his. Hmmm.. I think you cannot decide. There is one month left to create some more designs..


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Honeymonster said:


> Front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot one Slogan :

"Deadly Ugly"


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Until now everything was black. I think it is time to add some colors. And maybe something for our female Deadzone shooters, eh?

Entry three for Montalaar

Design three, front










Design three, back










Design three, side


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Here comes another one.
Something more colorful.

Front:




Back:




Original resolution: A3, 3508 x 3955, 300 dpi
Font used: BD Plakatbau (free) by Büro Destruct


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Narf..

YOu chose exactly the same color that i wanted to use for my next one. Now it will be in yellow..


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

And here we go.

Entry number four for Montalaar.

Design 4, front










Design 4, back


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

Montalaar said:


> Today morning you voted for mine and now for his. Hmmm.. I think you cannot decide. There is one month left to create some more designs..


Hey, the new one looks also nice but honeymonsters designs takes a little bit more my taste...and so

GO...GO...GO... 10 new designs in ten minutes, hurry up!!!!! :wink::wink:

Good luck Montalaar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Last one for tonight, very casual.

Front:




Back:




Original resolution: A3, 3508 x 3955, 300 dpi
Font used: BD Brockelmann (free) by Büro Destruct


I'm gonna do some more hunting related stuff in the next days.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Honeymonster said:


> Last one for tonight, very casual.
> 
> I'm gonna do some more hunting related stuff in the next days.



Same from me. I will stay with the casual stuff and colored ones. Maybe a hunting design or two. 

I cannot see your front picture. Maybe its me but it could also be your link.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Something more simple this time, i hope you like it.

Entry five for Montalaar.

Design 5, front










Design 5, back


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Full Camo

Front:




Back:


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

...and the battle goes on :becky:

nice stuff of both!!!!


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!
I like them all:tongue:


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Another black one:

Front:




Back:


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

Good I'm glad others have started to post before this contest was considered dead. Gives me more time to refine my entries.


----------



## m james (Nov 2, 2007)

*Design 1*

front and back


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I hate you Honigmonster. 

You had exactly the same idea i had. I will try it anyway..


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

m james said:


> front and back


I like this one so far bu the others are really nice as well. This one just is not as busy as the other shirts.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Montalaar said:


> I hate you Honigmonster.
> 
> You had exactly the same idea i had. I will try it anyway..


Nana-nana-nanaa! :wink:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Entry for Montalaar 6

Design 6, front










Design 6, back










@m_james
Remove the dots after the text. I think it will improve the design.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

I really like that one.
But it looks like this time, I had the same idea as you.:embara:
I'm gonna load up the new one soon.


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Front:




Back:


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's ther front again:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Entry 7 for Montalaar

Design 7, back










Something simple.


----------



## Danilo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello everybody!

What`s up? My first Design will be a camo version, front and backside. Hope you like it

Frontside:


Backside:


Danilo


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

He Danilo, hudldihu!!!!!

Nice design...but the slogan


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Entry 8 for Montalaar

Design 8, front










Design 8, back


----------



## Danilo (Oct 2, 2008)

**** I`m so ashamed, I did a bad mistake on the backside....:embara::embara:
Her is the right, I hope....


----------



## Danilo (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi,

Another one:










Back:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Ttt and next entry.

Entry 9 for Montalaar.

Design 9, front










Design 9, back


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

are these your two razor in the basket??? :icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::icon_1_lol::chortle: :bolt: *duck und wech*


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

No you can see two different bows i designed myself. They have nothing to do with any other bow on the market beside the cam which looks something between the Dyna-Cam and the Nitrous-Cam as i believe the NOS-X is the greates cam design you can think of.

I tdoes not matter which bow is in the basket, the important thing is the Deadzone. 

"Expect the best and don't care about the rest"


----------



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

Keep up the wonderful looking entries. 

Bump to keep things rollin.

Nice work everyone.

-Chris


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

WOW..

Just amazing designs !!!

Chris .... I'd be proud to put on those threads !!!

S.M.O.K.I.N

I hope they keep more coming !!!!


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*Dead Zone T*

Keeping in mind I have no artistic talent and am not a computer wiz, here is my shirt design.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Montalaar said:


> Entry 8 for Montalaar
> 
> Design 8, front
> 
> ...


I like this one... and from someone who worked in a screenprinting shop during high school... much more cost effective than some of the full print designs.

JIM


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

*Limbsaver t-shirt contest wow nice work*

Keep them coming good work GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER.


----------



## m james (Nov 2, 2007)

*bump*

Keep them comin'


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Gary-

Are we gonna see any of these at the shows?

Chuck


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

FV Chuck said:


> Gary-
> 
> Are we gonna see any of these at the shows?
> 
> Chuck


We hope so there is some good ones. Great work guys I think nov they will pick the winners.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Gonna be a tough call to pick just one dont you think Gary?

I liked SEVERAL of those designs....they are awesome...espicially the nontraditional stuff and the ones for women are really nice!

It would be nice to have a few more to pick from though....

Anybody wanna add more ???

Then can you get a vote going for the best or what?

Chuck


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Just some I tossed together, a little humor can go a long way! :grin:

First one could be for kids of dads that got a Deadzone bow and the other is just because its been a long, drawn out election year that is almost over! :wink:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Here is another. Back would have the bow on it. I am not superior with graphic stuff but I try! :wink:


----------



## gplant (Jan 31, 2008)

honeymonster said:


> full camo
> 
> front:
> 
> ...


i like this one!!!!! Very good job!!!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Another one to look at. KISS principle! :wink:


----------



## Eric131 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Shirt entry*

Here is a quick one I did :darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Yet another one!  (resolution got messed up when I went to save it, sorry for the quality)


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I think it is the last day to submit entries.

I made one some weeks ago which i have not posted until now. I planned to do some further artworks but i had no time to do so.


Entry 10 for Montalaar.

Design 10, front










Design 10, back


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Another one to ponder.


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

*Entry 2 for T-shirt Contest*

Thanks for everything


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

It seems as if Halloween 09 has passed.

WHen will the winners be announced? :darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

bump for a reaction.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the results as well :darkbeer: I'm diggin the women's styles!


----------



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello all,

talking with everyone here we will be taking this into November. We will be calling out winners shortly so keep tuned in.

-Chris


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

In other words, you have another chance, try harder?:zip:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I wonder if the contest will end this month (today) or if it will be delayed another month...


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

SVLaboratory said:


> Hello all,
> 
> talking with everyone here we will be taking this into November. We will be calling out winners shortly so keep tuned in.
> 
> -Chris


He didn`t say anything about the year Montalaar :shade:


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

OK... Time is over!!! And now...?????????????:ear::bolt:


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

some info please!


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

still waiting…


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

That is ridiculously slow...



Cs


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

Honeymonster said:


> some info please!


OK just found out that winner should be tomorrow 12/9/08 they are having a hard time picking the winner out of a lot of good ones . so hang in there and thank you all for some great lay outs. GARY SIMS R.D. LIMBSAVER.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Man, i just barely found this post! Oh well! Great designs!
Ray (TAT)


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

so?


----------



## GIG (Dec 20, 2007)

GIG said:


> OK just found out that winner should be tomorrow 12/9/08 they are having a hard time picking the winner out of a lot of good ones . so hang in there and thank you all for some great lay outs. GARY SIMS R.D. LIMBSAVER.


OK. OK. WE ARE DOWN TO 5 LAY OUTS. there are going to be 3 winners this is a hard one. I pick the 3 that i think are cool, now waiting on the others to make up there minds should be today GARY SIMS LIMBSAVER. PS GOOD LUCK.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, so 3 prizes valued at $1200 ea. now? Sounds like 3 very lucky people


----------



## SVLaboratory (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello,

Sorry for the delay and with this we decided to add a third prize winner to the line-up

The Two Fully outfitted contest winners are Montalaar and Honeymonster. Please look for a pm for details.

The Second Prize winner is AdvanTimberLou.


Please congratulate our winners and a big thank you to all who participated. Happy Holidays and have a Happy New year.


-Chris


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

I think you got a pm. 


Great news for me. Congratulation to Honeymonster and AdvanTimberLou.


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

GZ Honeymonster and Montalaar :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Willy-an (Mar 8, 2008)

congratulations

great job:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:shade:


----------



## Compoundschütze (Oct 26, 2007)

congratulations:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
:wav:


Cs


----------



## HATEoftheNORTH (Sep 20, 2008)

...and the winners still waiting for their prizes























ttT


----------

